

Ask HN: If you had to develop happytables, which technologies will you use? - anujkk

happytables.com uses ThemeForce(https://github.com/themeforce/framework), an open source wordpress based framework to power its restaurant website service.<p>If you are asked to develop a SAAS application similar to happytables which language/framework/technologies you will choose? Why?<p>Here are some features you may need to implement :<p>1) Account Management &#38; Billing System<p>2) Admin Backend : Where customers can login and update their website information. It should be available as both web &#38; mobile app.<p>3) Front-End should be made available as installable themes (similar to wordpress themes). Third party developers should be able to develop a custom theme using HTML,CSS,javascript, etc.<p>4) REST API
======
avo
This could be done with anything you are comfortable with. I would personally
use Ruby on Rails for this task. As this is what I know the best. So here what
you can use in Rails to do that:

\- To manage your accounts you can use different auth gems: <https://www.ruby-
toolbox.com/categories/rails_authentication> here is the big list of them.

\- To make a billing system you can use: <https://stripe.com/>

\- There is a really easy approach for making REST API in Rails

